

Offer HN: Improve and show your skills by working with a NPO/NGO - professorTuring

Hello hackers!<p>So I am part of the non-profit organization (NGO) called &quot;Adelante Africa&quot; (Go Africa!) based in Uk&#x2F;Spain. We really try our best to keep the things going but we really could use a bit of help, and you will be able to add your collaboration to your showcase =)<p>This is our memory and objectives:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.adelanteafrica.com&#x2F;wp&#x2F;&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;themes&#x2F;Pilgrim&#x2F;docs&#x2F;Annual%20Report%202012.pdf  (The 2013 report will come out next May).<p>You can find all the information in English and Spanish in the main web page and I will answer any question regarding this topic here or by e-mail, so let&#x27;s get to the point.<p>We have already deployed with a bit of help a Wordpress Site (replacing the previous static web-page) but we are not design experts, and also, we don&#x27;t have the money to pay for one.<p>So, let&#x27;s go to the point, what are we looking for:<p>0. UpVoters: anyone reading this who can help us by voting this very same post.<p>1. A designer: someone who has the time and the willing to facelift our page so it becomes nicer and easier to use.<p>2. A SEO: someone who has the time and the willing to help us to reach more people.<p>3. A hosting enterprise: currently we are paying for it nearly 200€&#x2F;year (hosting&#x2F;domain). It would be great to cut-off this cost. In exchange we can provide a badge.<p>4. Any enterprise who is willing to collaborate with the cause, anyone willing to collaborate with the project.<p>5. Any others! If you think you can help us in any other way, you will be so very welcome, just e-mail me.<p>In exchange we provide: gratitude and acknowledgement.<p>In exchange the children will provide: smiles.<p>Contact me at: professorTuring [ at ] gmail [ . ] com
======
Blahah
We're building a site, [http://solvers.io](http://solvers.io), to enable
projects that improve the world to recruit highly skilled volunteers.

Adelante Africa is a great fit - we'd love you to post to Solvers and we'll
try to put some eyes on the project.

Just this morning I heard that a Solver had helped fix the website of another
Africa-related charity, TReND in Africa. We're still in open beta and would
love feedback.

~~~
mattmanser
Your website is pretty borked.

It comes up with 'Uh-oh couldn't find that page' and then loads after a few
seconds whenever I middle click a project to open a new tab.

Also when I click a project on the home page it doesn't reset the scroll
position, so for many projects I'm left looking at a bunch of tags.

It also looks like it presents a completely blank page when js is turned off,
even if I pretend to be a google bot in my UA string, which means you'll
probably be screwed for SEO.

Windows 7/Chrome

My advice, don't try and make a Single Page App when a simple website would
have sufficed. The tech available to us at the moment just doesn't support it.

~~~
Blahah
Thanks very much for the feedback - I've added issues to our tracker.

We're already quite far down the single page app route. It does have some
drawbacks, but has also allowed us to develop pretty fast and enables some
planned features that are hard with simple websites. There are solutions for
the SEO thing - but none that I know of for people with JS turned off.

PRs very welcome:
[https://github.com/solvers/solvers/issues?state=open](https://github.com/solvers/solvers/issues?state=open).

------
professorTuring
Clickable report: [http://www.adelanteafrica.com/wp//wp-
content/themes/Pilgrim/...](http://www.adelanteafrica.com/wp//wp-
content/themes/Pilgrim/docs/Annual%20Report%202012.pdf)

------
kenrick95
By the way, non-profit organization is not the same as non-governmental
organization (NGO)

~~~
professorTuring
Ok, let me add that since we are both an NGO and an NPO.

------
beshrkayali
Because most NGOs (I know it's not all of them, but I would say the majority)
are bullcrap, do-nothing orgs. Spending more money on lobbying and staffing
than the original cause.

~~~
yuvipanda
[citation needed]

I work for one (Wikimedia Foundation), and we seem to be doing alright.

~~~
beshrkayali
That's why I said it's not all. I'm not generalizing, I'm just stating the
fact of what I've noticed.

~~~
nollidge
You're not stating a fact, you're stating an opinion as though it were a fact.

Don't be surprised when nobody's fooled.

